# Han Li scoppia in lacrime. Missione fallita a Londra.



## Toby rosso nero (10 Luglio 2018)

Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera, dopo il fallimento ufficiale della trattativa con il russo Rybolovlev, Han Li è scoppiato in lacrime.
La missione a Londra si è rivelata un fallimento, e Han li non ha potuto trattenere il dispiacere per avere perso la società per soli 32 milioni.


----------



## tonilovin93 (10 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera, dopo il fallimento ufficiale della trattativa con il russo Rybolovlev, Han Li è scoppiato in lacrime.
> La missione a Londra si è rivelata un fallimento, e Han li non ha potuto trattenere il dispiacere per avere perso la società per soli 32 milioni.



Esattamente, chi lo ha visto piangere?


----------



## Naruto98 (10 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera, dopo il fallimento ufficiale della trattativa con il russo Rybolovlev, Han Li è scoppiato in lacrime.
> La missione a Londra si è rivelata un fallimento, e Han li non ha potuto trattenere il dispiacere per avere perso la società per soli 32 milioni.



Incomincio a pensare pure io che al corriere della sera ci sia qualche giornalista che riceve notizie da Fassone per far passare determinati messaggi.


----------



## alcyppa (10 Luglio 2018)

Hahahahahaha


----------



## 7vinte (10 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera, dopo il fallimento ufficiale della trattativa con il russo Rybolovlev, Han Li è scoppiato in lacrime.
> La missione a Londra si è rivelata un fallimento, e Han li non ha potuto trattenere il dispiacere per avere perso la società per soli 32 milioni.



È Yonghong che l'ha persa per 32 m,non han


----------



## gabri65 (10 Luglio 2018)

Naruto98 ha scritto:


> Incomincio a pensare pure io che al corriere della sera ci sia qualche giornalista che riceve notizie da Fassone per far passare determinati messaggi.



Anche a me viene da piangere, leggendo queste notizie.


----------



## Moffus98 (10 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera, dopo il fallimento ufficiale della trattativa con il russo Rybolovlev, Han Li è scoppiato in lacrime.
> La missione a Londra si è rivelata un fallimento, e Han li non ha potuto trattenere il dispiacere per avere perso la società per soli 32 milioni.



Noi piangiamo da 7 anni invece.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (10 Luglio 2018)

Piangerei anche io dopo aver fatto un investimento così folle, e credere realmente di poter essere in grado di guadagnarci qualcosa.


----------



## Wildbone (10 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera, dopo il fallimento ufficiale della trattativa con il russo Rybolovlev, Han Li è scoppiato in lacrime.
> La missione a Londra si è rivelata un fallimento, e Han li non ha potuto trattenere il dispiacere per avere perso la società per soli 32 milioni.



Il Corriere è pregato di pubblicare il video o la foto dell'evento riportato nella notizia.


----------



## rossonero71 (10 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera, dopo il fallimento ufficiale della trattativa con il russo Rybolovlev, Han Li è scoppiato in lacrime.
> La missione a Londra si è rivelata un fallimento, e Han li non ha potuto trattenere il dispiacere per avere perso la società per soli 32 milioni.


Umanamente mi dispiace molto


----------



## Djici (10 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera, dopo il fallimento ufficiale della trattativa con il russo Rybolovlev, Han Li è scoppiato in lacrime.
> La missione a Londra si è rivelata un fallimento, e Han li non ha potuto trattenere il dispiacere per avere perso la società per soli 32 milioni.



Fosse vero sarebbe stato epico avere il video... maledetti cinesi !


----------



## Djici (10 Luglio 2018)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Umanamente mi dispiace molto



Umanamente non mi puo fregare di meno di qualcuno che ha provato a guadagnare centinaia di mln speculando sul nostro conto...
Non stiamo parlando di gente che moriva di fame... ma di qualcuno che ha provato una follia quando aveva gia tanti soldi per godersi la vita...


----------



## Igor91 (10 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera, dopo il fallimento ufficiale della trattativa con il russo Rybolovlev, Han Li è scoppiato in lacrime.
> La missione a Londra si è rivelata un fallimento, e Han li non ha potuto trattenere il dispiacere per avere perso la società per soli 32 milioni.



Mah... stanno messi male.
Sorvoliamo.


----------



## luis4 (10 Luglio 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Esattamente, chi lo ha visto piangere?



gli addetti alle pulizie del palazzo dove facevano le trattative


----------



## Garrincha (10 Luglio 2018)

The show must go on, serve far passare l'immagine che il pupazzo non lo fosse


----------



## Butcher (10 Luglio 2018)




----------



## FrancoUomoVero (10 Luglio 2018)

non voglio neanche immaginare quanti soldi si sono fatti con questa lavanderia


----------



## sunburn (10 Luglio 2018)

Abbiamo pianto anche noi tifosi milanisti. Di gioia, però


----------



## Pampu7 (10 Luglio 2018)

povero cristo, pensa noi tifosi che son anni che siamo in lacrime


----------



## Controcorrente (10 Luglio 2018)

Per queste persone è un dramma personale, che vi piaccia o no era un azzardo e non è andata bene, non mischierei con il tifo determinate cose.

Certamente, quando azzardi rischi di perdere, non cambia il giudizio sull'operazione folle.


----------



## Boomer (10 Luglio 2018)

FrancoUomoVero ha scritto:


> non voglio neanche immaginare quanti soldi si sono fatti con questa lavanderia



Avranno ricevuto un compenso con cui potranno vivere senza problemi. Qualche milioncino di euro per questo teatrino.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Luglio 2018)

Ma ragazzi non lo so , a me pare proprio che ci abbiano provato e tutto sia andato a rotoli. 

Questi si sono giocati i soldi di una vita.


----------



## edoardo (10 Luglio 2018)

Un cinese che piange?Probabile piangesse di gioia x come ci hanno preso per il c..o per un anno,lui e quel nano malefico.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (10 Luglio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma ragazzi non lo so , a me pare proprio che ci abbiano provato e tutto sia andato a rotoli.
> 
> Questi si sono giocati i soldi di una vita.



secondo me questi sono andati in rovina, altro che hanno avuto il loro compenso per la lavanderia. Alla gente piace viaggiare con la mente, ma ho proprio l'impressione che sti due abbiano perso un patrimonio.


----------



## Heaven (10 Luglio 2018)

Investimento da 1MLD perso per 32 MLN.

Ma chi ci può credere dai?


----------



## Zanc9 (10 Luglio 2018)

Sè vabbe...fine atto terzo "la disfatta del cinese"...la sceneggiatura lascia un po a desiderare


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Luglio 2018)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Investimento da 1MLD perso per 32 MLN.
> 
> Ma chi ci può credere dai?



Tra l'altro se erano così tanto con le pezze al culo potevano provare a trovare il socio per il Milan 4/5 mesi fa invece di aspettare la sentenza uefa e fare tutto gli ultimi giorni.


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Luglio 2018)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Investimento da 1MLD perso per 32 MLN.
> 
> Ma chi ci può credere dai?



Infatti l'assurdo è questo..ed è quello che rende il tutto ridicolo..anche se va detto che nell'investimento da 1 miliardo in realtà ci sono:

300 milioni di prestito da Elliot
200 milioni spesi sul mercato ma non tirati fuori di tasca propria

Insomma..diciamo che Lì ci ha messo i primi 200 milioni e poi alcuni aumenti di capitale..il resto sono soldi che non ha mai avuto e si è fatto prestare in giro..

Poi a ste notizie credo zero e anche se fosse direi che sono stati due babbei incredibili a imbarcarsi in questa cosa senza avere un patrimonio alle spalle...


----------



## gabri65 (10 Luglio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma ragazzi non lo so , a me pare proprio che ci abbiano provato e tutto sia andato a rotoli.
> 
> Questi si sono giocati i soldi di una vita.



Cavoli loro, non gliel'ha ordinato il dottore. E, in maniera non sollecitata, un anno di vita se va bene lo hanno fatto perdere a me.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (10 Luglio 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> secondo me questi sono andati in rovina, altro che hanno avuto il loro compenso per la lavanderia. Alla gente piace viaggiare con la mente, ma ho proprio l'impressione che sti due abbiano perso un patrimonio.



bisogna anche viaggiare con la mente per credere alla storia del cinese sconosciuto che riesce a convincere persone a farsi prestare un miliardo per comprare una squadra di calcio venduta il doppio del prezzo reale


----------



## gabri65 (10 Luglio 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> secondo me questi sono andati in rovina, altro che hanno avuto il loro compenso per la lavanderia. Alla gente piace viaggiare con la mente, ma ho proprio l'impressione che sti due abbiano perso un patrimonio.



Rincaro al mio stesso post di [MENTION=3]Super_Lollo[/MENTION]:
- se è così, mi può umanamente dispiacere per loro, ma a certi livelli non si può rischiare in questo modo, poi bisogna vedere lo spirito con cui l'hanno fatto
- seconda di poi, mi verrebbe da dire: come ti permetti? il Milan non è una slot machine dove infilare le monetine e sperare che escano valanghe di soldi

nella mia vita quando ho sbagliato l'ho sempre pagata molto cara, loro sono belli adulti, ci potevano pensare prima


----------



## rossonero71 (10 Luglio 2018)

Ma la cosa strana è.. perche da quando ce questo teatrino il signor Silvio Berlusconi" che di solito parla e straparla"non ha più detto una parola?sembra diventato sordomuto?


----------



## Controcorrente (10 Luglio 2018)

Finalmente qualcuno capisce che questi si sono semplicemente rovinati...

Vi spiego come questi hanno ragionato.

- Un amico vi propone di comprare una Ferrari in società, 20.000€ a testa con un gruppo di amici. A voi sembra una figata perchè poi la noleggiate per i matrimoni e vi portate a casa un bel po' di soldini...e poi...avete la Ferrari da usare

- Gli amici si ritirano..a conti fatti troppo complicato

- A voi però la voglia resta...ma avete solo 20.000€....

- Andate in banca e gli chiedete un prestito, l'idea è buona, può rendere molto, vi sentite di rischiare

- La banca con 20.000€ di patrimonio...ve ne presta 60.000€, di più, anche se l'idea fosse buona, non rischia.

- Accettate e li versate come caparra...ormai volete farlo l'affare e altrimenti qualcuno se la prende!!

- Non trovate altri "pazzi" che vi prestano i 60.000€...rischiate di perdere tutto...e la tirate lunga finchè potete, ma prima o poi il gioco si rompe..come fare?

- Un amico vi presenta il cugggino... un tipo strano...che non si sa come viva, me è molto ricco. Lui vi dice...va bene, domani hai i 60.000€ in contanti, me ne ridai 80.000€ in un anno, altrimenti mi prendo TUTTA la Ferrari dato che non hai garanzie. Si...potrebbe chiamarsi strozzino, ma è l'unica possibilità di non perdere quanto hai versato fino a quel momento

- Si chiude, andate a casa raggianti con la Ferrari e siete convinti che ce la farete, qualche noleggio e si risolve tutto!!

- I noleggi non arrivano....la valutazione era sbagliata....ed ora rischiate grosso, avete il debito, avete messo tutti i vostri soldi e avete anche un debito con la banca...

- Le provate tutte... ma il cuggino viene e si prende la vs Ferrari...e voi piangete..


Ecco, posso intitolarlo l'acquisto del Milan per tutti!  So che vi appassiona l'idea della lavanderia in cui tutti hanno rimesso (o sapete dirmi chi ci ha guadagnato oltre ad Elliot?????) 

Paradossalmente grazie a questi amanti del rischio, il Milan stesso che ha una rosa che vale il doppio e attualmente 0 debiti.


----------



## gabuz (10 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera, dopo il fallimento ufficiale della trattativa con il russo Rybolovlev, Han Li è scoppiato in lacrime.
> La missione a Londra si è rivelata un fallimento, e Han li non ha potuto trattenere il dispiacere per avere perso la società per soli 32 milioni.


Ma quali lacrime. Se in un momento così importante Yonghong Li non si è nemmeno presentato figuriamoci quanto potesse interessare ad Han Li.

Il menefreghismo finale da ancora più supporto a tutti i dubbi che si porta dietro questa dirigenza


----------



## Oronzo Cana (10 Luglio 2018)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Finalmente qualcuno capisce che questi si sono semplicemente rovinati...
> 
> Vi spiego come questi hanno ragionato.
> 
> ...



ma dai, fosse cosi uno che rischia di essere buttato fuori dalla uefa va di persona a nyon, uno che rischia di perdere l'investimento va di persona a trattare non se ne sta bello contento in qualche località misteriosa del sud-est asiatico


----------



## James45 (10 Luglio 2018)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Investimento da 1MLD perso per 32 MLN.
> 
> Ma chi ci può credere dai?



Quando i soldi finiscono e nessuno te li presta più a nessuna condizione, puoi perdere anche un investimento da 100 MLD per 1 Euro


----------



## gabri65 (10 Luglio 2018)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Finalmente qualcuno capisce che questi si sono semplicemente rovinati...
> 
> Vi spiego come questi hanno ragionato.
> 
> ...




E' il terzo post che faccio su quest'argomento, e confesso il sottile sadismo che provo nei confronti di questi personaggi, se le cose sono andate effettivamente così. Poi spero che si possano risollevare con una vita dignitosa, soprattutto per i loro figli. Ma tutto ciò è inaccettabile.

Perchè se hai soltanto 20000€ NON TI PUOI arrischiare in un'operazione del genere, voglia di Ferrari da 60000€ o meno. Anche ammesso che tu lo voglia fare di forza, sempre che sia vero, hai comunque avuto diverse possibilità di uscirne con un occhio nero, si, ma salvo (vedi vendita a Commisso). Non ne approfitti? Fai anche la voce grossa? Allora è stupidità premeditata unita ad arroganza, un mix micidiale. Non faccio nessun commento sul fatto che poi SIAMO NOI che ne abbiamo subito delle conseguenze, anche se difficilmente paragonabili.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (10 Luglio 2018)

James45 ha scritto:


> Quando i soldi finiscono e nessuno te li presta più a nessuna condizione, puoi perdere anche un investimento da 100 MLD per 1 Euro



uno per prestarti i soldi deve avere pure garanzie che in un modo o nell'altro li restituirai, ora che il milan è di elliot i presunti strozzini che hanno prestato soldi a Li restano a bocca asciutta? Non credo proprio


----------



## Boomer (10 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera, dopo il fallimento ufficiale della trattativa con il russo Rybolovlev, Han Li è scoppiato in lacrime.
> La missione a Londra si è rivelata un fallimento, e Han li non ha potuto trattenere il dispiacere per avere perso la società per soli 32 milioni.


----------



## Controcorrente (10 Luglio 2018)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> ma dai, fosse cosi uno che rischia di essere buttato fuori dalla uefa va di persona a nyon, uno che rischia di perdere l'investimento va di persona a trattare non se ne sta bello contento in qualche località misteriosa del sud-est asiatico



Tu sai dov'era Li nei giorni scorsi? A me risulta a Londra


----------



## Controcorrente (10 Luglio 2018)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> uno per prestarti i soldi deve avere pure garanzie che in un modo o nell'altro li restituirai, ora che il milan è di elliot i presunti strozzini che hanno prestato soldi a Li restano a bocca asciutta? Non credo proprio



Intanto non c'è una banca dati mondiale, ci sono gli Advisor certamente, ma non sarebbe la prima volta che un istituto di credito Cinese locale riceve in pegno qualcosa già impegnato, ve lo assicuro (certo, può valere per i "prestitini" da 10mln, non certo per quelli da 300)

Detto ciò Li 600mln di patrimonio li aveva, non 2 lire, ma di certo nemmeno lontanamente vicini a potersi prendere il Milan. Ecco...adesso i 600mln non li ha più, se li prenderanno i creditori


----------



## Oronzo Cana (10 Luglio 2018)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Intanto non c'è una banca dati mondiale, ci sono gli Advisor certamente, ma non sarebbe la prima volta che un istituto di credito Cinese locale riceve in pegno qualcosa già impegnato, ve lo assicuro (certo, può valere per i "prestitini" da 10mln, non certo per quelli da 300)
> 
> Detto ciò Li 600mln di patrimonio li aveva, non 2 lire, ma di certo nemmeno lontanamente vicini a potersi prendere il Milan. Ecco...adesso i 600mln non li ha più, se li prenderanno i creditori



sul patrimonio non si è mai capito cosa avesse, pure la famosa miniera a quanto pare non è sua


----------



## Oronzo Cana (10 Luglio 2018)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Tu sai dov'era Li nei giorni scorsi? A me risulta a Londra



a Londra a piangere con han li


----------



## Igniorante (10 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera, dopo il fallimento ufficiale della trattativa con il russo Rybolovlev, Han Li è scoppiato in lacrime.
> La missione a Londra si è rivelata un fallimento, e Han li non ha potuto trattenere il dispiacere per avere perso la società per soli 32 milioni.



"soli" 32 milioni, hai detto niente.
Non che poi il resto dei soldi fosse di Yonghong, ha trovato tutti i soldi solo indebitandosi.


----------



## diavolo (10 Luglio 2018)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Intanto non c'è una banca dati mondiale, ci sono gli Advisor certamente, ma non sarebbe la prima volta che un istituto di credito Cinese locale riceve in pegno qualcosa già impegnato, ve lo assicuro (certo, può valere per i "prestitini" da 10mln, non certo per quelli da 300)
> 
> Detto ciò Li 600mln di patrimonio li aveva, non 2 lire, ma di certo nemmeno lontanamente vicini a potersi prendere il Milan. Ecco...adesso i 600mln non li ha più, se li prenderanno i creditori



Certo,uno che ha un patrimonio di 600 milioni e potrebbe far vivere nel lusso qualche generazione di Li decide di andare dall'altro capo del mondo e giocarsi tutto alla roulette puntando sullo 0.


----------



## gabuz (10 Luglio 2018)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Tu sai dov'era Li nei giorni scorsi? A me risulta a Londra



Dai Piersilvio, basta difendere il papà 


PS: Si scherza eh


----------



## Heaven (10 Luglio 2018)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> uno per prestarti i soldi deve avere pure garanzie che in un modo o nell'altro li restituirai, ora che il milan è di elliot i presunti strozzini che hanno prestato soldi a Li restano a bocca asciutta? Non credo proprio



È Elliott che ha prestato soldi a Li, che ha dato come garanzia il Milan.

Diciamo che ammesso che Li sia un pazzo a cui piace il rischio, il principale colpevole di questa situazione è Berlusconi che cede ad uno senza una lira e che ha dovuto indebitarsi, rischiosamente, per comprarlo.


----------



## Black (10 Luglio 2018)

ma figuriamoci.... al massimo se ha pianto è stata una sceneggiata. Sapevano già come andava a finire, altro che trattativa all'ultimo secondo. Chissà quanto marcio c'è sotto, ma non sapremo mai la verità


----------



## Ale.sasha (10 Luglio 2018)

Ci sono state diverse occasioni in cui potevano risolvere tutto (4 proposte di rifinanziamento e Commisso).
Mi riesce davvero difficile credere che tutto ciò non sia solo una messinscena. Come dice qualcuno, però, probabilmente non sapremo mai la verità.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (10 Luglio 2018)

Heaven ha scritto:


> È Elliott che ha prestato soldi a Li, che ha dato come garanzia il Milan.
> 
> Diciamo che ammesso che Li sia un pazzo a cui piace il rischio, il principale colpevole di questa situazione è Berlusconi che cede ad uno senza una lira e che ha dovuto indebitarsi, rischiosamente, per comprarlo.



non solo, almeno stando a quello che si legge in giro i famosi soldi del tombino erano soldi presi in prestito, non da elliot, a tassi altissimi, quindi se elliot aveva il milan come garanzia gli altri prestavano soldi senza mezza sicurezza?


----------



## Aron (10 Luglio 2018)

Altra velina di Fassone passata alla Ravelli?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Luglio 2018)

La missione di Londra è stata un _coup de théâtre_ degno del loro maestro arcorese.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Luglio 2018)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Rincaro al mio stesso post di [MENTION=3]Super_Lollo[/MENTION]:
> - se è così, mi può umanamente dispiacere per loro, ma a certi livelli non si può rischiare in questo modo, poi bisogna vedere lo spirito con cui l'hanno fatto
> - seconda di poi, mi verrebbe da dire: come ti permetti? il Milan non è una slot machine dove infilare le monetine e sperare che escano valanghe di soldi
> 
> nella mia vita quando ho sbagliato l'ho sempre pagata molto cara, loro sono belli adulti, ci potevano pensare prima



Ci han provato gli è andata male.


----------



## Maximo (10 Luglio 2018)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Finalmente qualcuno capisce che questi si sono semplicemente rovinati...
> 
> Vi spiego come questi hanno ragionato.
> 
> ...



Concordo.
Sposo anch'io la teoria che Li si sia rovinato, e se dal punto di vista umano mi può dispiacre, provo un certo piacere sadico per il Li uomo di finanza, colui cioè che ha tentato un'operazione puramente speculativa con una spregiudicatezza degna di un folle.
Mi rendo conto che parlare o scrivere con il senno di poi è facile, ma il mondo degli affari, specie della finanza è fatto di intuizioni esatte o sbagliate, ed è spietato, se sbagli puoi perdere tutto.

Provo a ricostruire l'ultimo anno secondo quanto hanno visto i miei occhi.
- Un investimento puramente speculativo da parte di un Cinese con soldi si, ma non così tanti da permettersi un giocattolo come il Milan, 
- tante speranze di poter costituire una cordata di facoltosi cinesi, 
- il blocco del governo cinese agli investimenti sportivi, specie all'estero,
- l'indebitamento con Elliot, 
-una campagna acquisti molto importante e tante speranze di lanciare il brand in Cina e di ottenere risultati sportivi fin da subito,
- Un piano economico presentato alla UEFA ricco di se e di ma, 
- Alcuni acquisti che non hanno rispettato le attese
- Un allenatore che non rispetta le attese,
- un campionato per metà disastroso, 
- La UEFA che non accetta il voluntary agreement
- La UEFA che ci esclude dalle coppe
- LI alla disperata ricerca di un socio
- Li perde tutto.

Direi che ci sono tutti gli elementi per una sceneggiatura tragicomica.

Ed in tutto questo Elliot che vantaggio ne trae? E soprattutto perchè ha prestato una cifra così importante a Li? Semplice, interessi folli, e per garanzia cosa? Beh, il Milan.

Ed il misterioso socio che fino all'ultimo Li ha cercato invano? Ecco se ti trovi costretto a dover vendere, non sei nella posizione di dettare condizioni, questo assiona è indiscutibile. Chi avrebbe ivestito centinaia di milioni oggi sapendo di poter trattare domani direttamente con Elliot?

Ed il Milan?
Ironia della sorte è quello che ha tratto assieme ad Elliot il più grande vantaggio. Rosa con un valore tecnico e patrimoniale nettamente superiore all'anno precedente, e soprattutto debito azzerato. Oggi il Milan è decisamente più appetibile per un potenziale acquirente, anche se non credo che Elliot venderà subito, ma al contrario potrebbe fare quello che non è riuscito a Li, cioè valorizzare il brand con ulteriori investimenti e poi vendere ad un valore superiore a quello attuale.


----------

